# My new CCW weapon



## thomasward00 (Jan 3, 2008)

Purchased the combo deal from CDNN, i'm having some meprolights put on this weekend.

http://picasaweb.google.com/thomasward00/P2000SK?authkey=tWcv1NiOEAM


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

*.357 sig .40 combo*

:smt023Very nice gun, Got the same combo .357-.40 a few days ago. I was able to make it to the range today & it shoots great, better than my .40 xd. some reviews i was reading about the p2000sk were complaining about the accuracy not being up to par with some of the other highend ccw's, not a problem with mine maybe they need to spend a little more time at the range. Congrat's on the new purchase!!!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Nice gun, congrats. 

Are you aware of gun safety rule #3?


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

*That is an awesome choice of carry guns.*

I have the same gun and I love it. You just can't find a better polymer gun in my opinion.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

PS: What holster will you be using to carry it. I finally discovered that the Blackhawk Leather holsters made for the baby Glocks fit it perfectly. Other holsters made for the baby Glocks probably do too.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I think rule #3 is, 

( in thick southern accent )

keep yer booger hook off the bang switch till yer ready to fire. :smt1099

nice gun.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like it could use a thorough cleaning.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

So what is the benefit of having the .357sig and .40SW barrells?


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Jackle1886 said:


> So what is the benefit of having the .357sig and .40SW barrells?


It gives you the option of using either one. I think that's pretty much it.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Where did you get the flat magazine baseplate?
I have the regular P2000 and want to replace my G19.
I think the flat bottom will conceal easier.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Spokes said:


> Where did you get the flat magazine baseplate?
> I have the regular P2000 and want to replace my G19.
> I think the flat bottom will conceal easier.


Mine came with two flat plate mags. I thought all the .357sig versions did. Maybe the combo deal made it come with the extended mags which are usually with the .40S&W version.

A guy I know on another board that bought one in .40S&W and it came with two extended mags. Mine came with two flat plate mags. We simply switched and now we each have one of both.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a very nice gun.


----------



## Jigger (Dec 28, 2008)

*H&k p2000 sk*

I sure like my P2K in 9mm. Normally carry in a CompTac Infidel or a Fist. What kind of kick with the 357?


----------

